# [SOLVED] Problems with Logitech QuickCam in Yahoo Messenger



## Joshik (Jan 21, 2008)

I can't get my USB Logitech QuickCam to work with Yahoo Messenger.
I have tried removing and re-installing both Yahoo and the cam in all possible orders without success. 
I can get it to work with MSN Messenger, but when I try to start the webcam in Yahoo it freezes the PC completly.

Anyone got an idea :4-dontkno


----------



## BRHace (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Logitech QuickCam in Yahoo Messenger*

Its not the webcam nor your Yahoo! Messenger, most likely you have a Norton, McAfee, PCcllin or Zone Alarm on your computer as your antivirus, note that this software have built in firewalls that blocks your Yahoo! Messenger webcam port try disabling your antivirus firewall for the meantime see if it will work, if that works then you must add Yahoo! Messenger to the firewalls exceptions list.


----------



## Joshik (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Logitech QuickCam in Yahoo Messenger*

Thnx BRHace, but this is not the problem. I have allready configured my firewall to allow Yahoo! Messenger :-(


----------



## SmokeNMirrors (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Logitech QuickCam in Yahoo Messenger*

The problem is that Yahoo Messenger doesn't work correctly with DirectShow - It needs Video for Windows (VFW). This reghack did the trick for me: http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/board/message?board.id=video_clients&thread.id=4606


----------



## Joshik (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Logitech QuickCam in Yahoo Messenger*

Thank You Very Much!!!!

Finally it works, after all the trouble I've had, and such a simple fix :grin:


----------



## SmokeNMirrors (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Logitech QuickCam in Yahoo Messenger*

Glad it worked. It amazes me that Logitech is on V11 of their software and still can't make their stuff work with Yahoo Messenger correctly out of the box. 

Logitech blames Yahoo and Yahoo blames Logitech. I was going in circles until I stumbled across the fix, almost by accident. Logitech's support page sucks and their search never found this article. Yahoo's help for messenger is so useless I don't know why they bother to post it. Yes, my camera is plugged in! 

You would think this would be in a readme from Logitech and that Yahoo could put in a checkbox for this setting somewhere too. 11 versions of Logitech drivers and 8 versions of Messenger and they still don't have it right. Good thing there's google!


----------

